# Joining HardiBacker Backerboard to Drywall



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Using the same tape, thinset on the Hardi, drywall compound on the drywall. Thinset can be used on the drywall where they both meet if the thinset will be covered by the tile. Compound can also be used on the Hardi (to some extent) if it is outside the shower area. If you did not use a vapor barrier before the Hardi went on, then i would suggest a waterproofing such as Redgard.


----------

